# Mayo's 3 week cut



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 23, 2004)

just doing a quick cut before a big meeting in phoenix march 15

I've never done a journal, so thought, this might be a good opportunity...







Here I am this morning... 5'11" 186-188lbs

I'll be doing a stack of ALCAR, R-ALA, ephedrine, and caffeine


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2004)

Good luck.  What is you goal weight that you'd like to hit?  Any guestimate at your bf%?


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 23, 2004)

3 week cut


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey, good luck bud 

Stick with it and you'll be happy....You're gonna make it cause I'll kick your hinny if you don't 

Nah, you're going to do well.


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 23, 2004)

How long have you been bulking?  You definitely put on some weight/size vs. the pictures you have posted in the IM Picture galleries.  Can really see a difference in your legs.   How were your strength gains?  

Keep up the good work brother.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 23, 2004)

yeah, I agree, the improvment in leg thickness is awsome!!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks guys... 

I'll be posting daily diet and exercise info... and on a side note i started absolved this morning and will be doing 4 squirts a day twice a day... 

I'd say my bodyfat right now is about 15-17%, but that is a complete guess... I have put on about 14lbs since my last pics in IM gallery... my legs have gotten stronger, that's for sure, and I can tell my lats are bigger... but my chest and arms seem to be lagging a bit... I will continue to work hard and that's all i can do...

Also, just recently i started doing lifts for traps... i have never worked them before... (as you can probably tell by my picture...)


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 23, 2004)

goal weight in the 3 weeks is 180... but we'll see what happens...


----------



## PreMier (Feb 23, 2004)

Good luck bro 

Will follow along


----------



## atherjen (Feb 23, 2004)

Best of luck Mayo!  Ill be following along!


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 23, 2004)

I'll be watching. Good luck!  How much Alcar will you be using??
Thanks!!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 23, 2004)

Day 1

Meals:

2 scoops ON whey, water, 1 cup oats (520)

Myoplex Carb Sense creamy peanut butter protein bar (250) 

Myoplex Carb Sense creamy peanut butter protein bar (250)

Can of Tuna, 1 tablespoon light mayo (250)

2 scoops ON whey (PWO) (220)

4 tablespoons natural peanut butter (420) 

1 scoop ON whey with fish oil before bed (130)


Supplements:

3x25g ephedrine 
3x200g Caffeine
2x1sccop San V12
2x4squirts Ab Solved
Animal Pak
3x3g Fish Oil 
3x100mg R-ALA
2x1.2g ALCAR
3 scoops BSL GO! (Preworkout)


Workout:

BB Curl
35x15
70lbs x 6,6,6

Upright row machine
90x10
195x6
210x6
210x6

seated close grip cable row
130x8
145x6
145x6

Standing DB Curl
25x8
30x6
30x6

close grip underhand Lat pulldown
130x8
145x6
145x5.99999999

Wide grip overhand lat pulldown
100x6 (slow focus???d reps)
85x6 (slow focus???d reps)
85x6 (slow focus???d reps)


Here's another Pic at the end of Day 1, different pose, just to give another perspective... and usually i don't eat 2 protein bars in a day... i just didn't have time for lunch... was a hectic day!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> 
> 4 tablespoons natural peanut butter (420)


Do you usually eat 4Tbs of pb at once? Hell I could eat 10 if I were allowed. hehe YUM-ME!!!

Good luck on the cut!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 23, 2004)

thanks!

4 tablespoons is a sort of lazy meal for me... it's late and I want something slow digesting... so it works occasionally... My cut is more aimed around overall calories and carbs centered more around first waking up, and Post workout... calories will be around 2000-2200... hopefully!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 24, 2004)

Day 2

2 scoops ON whey, 1 cup oatmeal (520)

Myoplex carb sense protein bar (250)

Met-RX protein bar (310)

4 tablespoons natural peanut butter (420)

2 scoops ON whey (220) 

The ephedrine is killing my appetite... i need to start eating more real food, i know... it's just hard when work puts me on the road almost all day... and i refuse to stop and eat fast food... 


WORKOUT

Dips
10, 8, 8

flat bench DB flys
35x8
35x8
35x6

incline crunchs
20, 20, 20

Single arm reverse curls (cable)
40x8 (each arm)
40x6 (each arm)

Incline bench press
90x10
110x8
130x6

Hyper Extensions w/ 25lb weight
8,8,8 back
8,8,8 each side

Cable overhead tricep extensions w/ rope
55x10
70x8
70x8

Pec Dec
135x8
135x8
135x5.99999


Not really happy with today... but what can you do...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

protein bars on a diet?  I dont know if your lucky or if you need your butt kicked! lol 
maybe try preparing meals the night before?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 25, 2004)

well... I plan on having one protein bar a day... I'm just not happy with two... here's the nutrition profile of the myoplex one:

Calories 250  
Total Fat 7g
Saturated Fat 4.5g 
Cholesterol <5mg 
Sodium 210mg 
Potassium 40mg 
Total Carbohydrates 20g 
Dietary Fiber <1g 
Sugars 0g 
Other Carbs 19g  
Protein 29g 

I know they aren't perfect... but I like a protein bar as a snack between breakfast and lunch... you think that's going to hurt my progress?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

thats alota sat. fat. but it all depends on your metabolism really. some can get away with it, others cant. just watch your progress and cut them when you feel that your at a sticking point. 

you could also have cottage cheese and something for a snack. add fiber 1 or natty pb, etc. nothing too heavy or filling.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 25, 2004)

thx for the tips... I'll definitely consider them... the fiber one is a good idea... Today I'm going to go out to lunch and hopefully manage a grilled chicken salad with no dressing... 

In the past I've noticed that the thing that really hinders my progress is sugar... any kind of sugar in my diet seems to mess me up, so I'm doing my best to avoid it... which includes cutting Milk out of my diet


----------



## atherjen (Feb 25, 2004)

milk is a big one. the sugars will hold anyone back! but hey its ONLY 3 weeks right?!?! hmmmmm since its only 3 weeks then you think you would be able to cut out the bars. JUST for 3 weeks? might make it a bit more diff in the end! 

I always looked for the same kind of salad when dieting at restaurants! make sure to ask for no cheese! I hate when places pile it on!


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 25, 2004)

me too... i brush off the cheese if i forget to tell 'em...

3 weeks isn't very long, you're right... but I have muscle mass i wanna keep and I'm afraid if i don't keep my protein intake up I'll lose muscle mass...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 25, 2004)

Day 3

2 scoops ON whey, 1 cup oatmeal (520)

Detour Bar (330)

Can of Tuna on 2 slices of roman meal carb aware whole wheat bread... 6g carbs per slice... (330)

4 tablespoons natural peanut butter (420)

2 scoops ON whey w/ Hood Carb Countdown milk (290) 

Workout:

Tennis partner cancelled on me last minute, so i headed to the gym and did a 30 minute session on the eliptical machine...

Same Supplements everyday:

3x25g ephedrine 
3x200g Caffeine
2x1sccop San V12
2x4squirts Ab Solved
Animal Pak
3x3g Fish Oil 
3x100mg R-ALA
2x1.2g ALCAR
3 scoops BSL GO! (Preworkout)

Progress... only 3 days completed but I've already dropped about 2-3 pounds of water weight... feeling leaner already


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 25, 2004)

congrats  you should also up water intake to help move things along


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Is this like a weekly update thing now?


----------



## Monolith (Mar 4, 2004)

Damn mayo... you can eat detours on a cut?  And all that PB... mmm... lucky bastard.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> Damn mayo... you can eat detours on a cut?  And all that PB... mmm... lucky bastard.




You can eat anything on a cut provided it fits into your caloric needs for the day.


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 8, 2004)

Mayo, let's hear some of that AbSolved feedback...Come on now..


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 8, 2004)

well... my cut ended up turning into more bulking... I've upped my calories and continued all the supplements except for the ephedrine... I was having some personal issues with the ephedrine... it was really affecting me in a negative way... health wise... so i immediately went back to a more normal diet to help get everything back to normal... 

I'm fine now, I feel like I'm really developing well and enjoying the growth... I have decided I'm not going to cut until April... my trip to Maui is in July... so I feel like 3 months will be plenty of time for a healthy cut... and will give me some much needed additional time to add some more mass...

I am going to be in Phoenix for a week 15-19th of March and in D.C. 29th-2nd April... I find it very difficult to maintain a cut while travelling so I will be starting a new cut when i return from D.C.

I haven't noticed much difference from the Ab-Solved... but I'm not sure it was the right product choice to begin with...

A:  I'm not in a calorie deficit
B:  I don't think I am trying to get rid of the fat it works best on

I went ahead and orderd some lipoderm ultra and it should be arriving anyday now... I'm thinking it will do better for me... 

Regarding the ALCAR and the R-ALA... I love both products and I plan on taking both regularly... i ordered some Green tea extract as well so I will be adding that to the mix... 

I really like the San V12... I like it much better than the swole V2... I will probably just go back to regular creatine after the tub is done though.... I just don't see it really doing anything more than the regular creatine and water...

My BSL Go is almost gone and I'm sad because I really like it... but I'm unsure if I'm going to repurchase it... it's kind of expensive and now that I'm taking the 600mg R-ALA and 3g ALCAR daily, I'm getting a mild, but similar effect to the GO all the time...


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 8, 2004)

ephedrine problems-jumpiness, irregular heart beat wierd breathing rhythm?  I get that when I consume more then 12.5mg of that Was-A-Pro stuff.  LoL..i find that I get less sides with two days on/two off or one day on, one off on E/C...


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Mar 8, 2004)

well... I'd rather not really get into it... but, it's more of a prostate related side effect than heart issues...


----------



## iMan323 (Mar 9, 2004)

Roger


----------

